

Final Fantasy VII: The Web Series (Kickstarter) - yami
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ffviiwebseries/final-fantasy-vii-the-web-series-unofficial-fan-pr

======
taspeotis
A lot of "unofficial fan based" projects seem to be tolerated by the IP owners
while there's no money involved, even if they get quite large.

These guys are asking for $400,000.

Anyone taking bets on how long until we see some sort of takedown notice?

~~~
zyb09
Isn't it very naive of them to think they can do this unlicensed? They are
basically using SquareEnix's IP to raise money for their project - that is not
going to work.

------
jwarren
That looks like a very poor, straight-up bad idea. The story was fun as a
game, but I feel a lot of doubt that it would anything beyond laughable as a
film.

I wish them luck if they really want to do it, but I certainly won't be
backing it.

------
chewxy
So how soon till Square shuts this down with a C&D?

------
dromidas
At first I was like ehhh... but the video is quite good. I look forward to it.

------
scrrr
Yeah that was a nice game, but really. Take your money and put it into
something useful. There's diseases to be cured, politicians to be lobbied,
philosophical questions to be investigated, space to explore.. There's poverty
and war.

We used to like games when we were kids, of course. But we are adults now. (I
assume that most HN-readers are adults.) Shouldn't we care about different
things?

~~~
DizzyDoo
I care about poverty and war and politics and curing cancer, of course, but
that's not all I think about 100% of the time. I can only speak so definitely
for myself, but I'd be willing to bet that you don't either. You could apply
your logic to all sorts of things, and look down your nose at having a drink
with friends, or walks along the beach, or painting, or playing the piano. Why
play with your kids, there are diseases to be cured, come on! None of really
live our lives like that.

Actually, my main problem with this particular Kickstarter is the blatant
copyright infringement, which Kickstarter usually takes down.

